# specialized nürmberg



## kutas (7. Juni 2004)

hi mädels,

welcher laden hier in nürnberch tut n specialized verkaufen?

greetz

kutas


----------



## Altitude (7. Juni 2004)

http://www.downhill.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutas (8. Juni 2004)

senks

Also ich muss schon sagen, hier im frangn forum sind sehr viele freundliche leute.

 

kutas


----------



## Mudface (9. Juni 2004)

Aehhhmmm,
hab nur gerade was getestet, aber nun muß ich wohl auch noch sinnvoll antworten?

Da Du einen begrenzten Aktionsradius hast und so ein hipper Jungspund bist,
der Adrenalin in Fürth verkauft auch Specialized und setzt voll auf jugendliche Kundschaft.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## ttbitg (21. Juni 2004)

mit dem adrenalin habe ich auch so meine erfahrungen.
der verkäufer-typ war alles andere als kompetent:
-größe vom rad (habe eine specialized enduro gesucht) ist angeblich egal er bekommt sowohl ein medium als auch ein large size passend für mich eingestellt.
-das umstellen der wippe beim specialized enduro zur veränderung des lenkwinkels ist ein inoffizieller trick (deswegen steht auch direkt auf der wippe welchen lenkwinkel man bekommt bei entsprechender einstellung, hahah)
-vorhandene testräder können nicht für testfahrten verwendet werden, da specialized dieses jahr lieferprobleme hat (anscheinend wird darauf abgezielt auch diese teile möglichst teuer zu verkaufen)

von freundlichkeit wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen.

ciao 
 mar.s.


----------



## Mudface (21. Juni 2004)

Waren letzte Woche auch bei Ihm im Laden und haben ein Rad für meine Freundin gesucht. So richtig in Fahrt kam er nicht, dem Ralf steckt einfach zuviel Coolness in den Knochen und die Bikes verkaufen sich anscheinend von selbst. Probefahren um den Häuserblock war kein Problem, aber mal kurz den Luftdruck am Dämpfer für ein 56 kg Persönchen zu justieren war dann schon FAST zuviel.
Bei 1800 Investitionssumme lohnt sich etwas Freundlichkeit anscheinend nicht. Er hätte uns natürlich auch ein Cube XC Pro anbieten können, hätte er zwar nicht dagehabt, aber beim netten Händler bestellt man auch gern. Im Radwerk in Erlangen klappte es mit dem Cube XC Pro schon etwas besser, der Druck im Dämpfer mußte für eine kleine Probefahrt natürlich auch nicht angepaßt werden, merkt frau auf der Straße eh nicht (wozu gibt es Kopfsteinplaster und Bordsteine?). Mir fallen 10 Psi mehr oder weniger schon beim Draufsetzen auf. Bei einem 172cm Mädel überhaupt einen 19" Rahmen (Größe M für Herren) in Erwägung seh ich schon als Schwachsinn an. Aber ansonsten war der Verkäufer ganz entgegenkommend.

Mein Lieblings-Specialized-Service ist der Rad+Tat in Wendelstein. Freundlich und zuverlässig. Allerdings ist der Vorrat an Austellungsrädern begrenzt und von Bamberg fährst gut doppelt solang. Wegen nem Testbike für Männer mußt mal anrufen, für Mädels gibt es sowas.

Ansonsten gibt es noch diesen "Surf & ???" irgendwo in der Pampa, die inserieren immer in der Bike oder Mountainbike.

Der Downhill ist  etwas steril, aber der Grauhaarige Kerl mit Brille ist schon absolut ok. Man kommt sich öfters etwas nicht beachtet vor, aber Beratung ist durchaus zu bekommen. Ist nicht mein Lieblingsladen aber nach der Fahrradkiste (Kona) der zweitbeste in Nürnberg.

Wer sich für Ghost-Bike interessiert, sollte nicht zum Mlady nach Stein fahren. Wir waren mit ehrlichem Interesse da, aber mußten schon beinahe wegen Probesitzen diskutieren. Leute die Ihre Rahmengröße nicht kennen und kein Bike bei Ihm kaufen, sieht der Herr wohl garnicht gerne, von denen fühlt er sich anscheinend ausgenutzt.
Druck im Dämpfer anpassen ist Feintuning. Aber er hat dann doch mal von 8 auf 4 bar abgelassen   bis der Sag bei 25% war. Die Viergelenker-Kiste war dann immernoch bockhart und unsensibel, aber das muß sich erst einfahren. 

Zum Bikes gucken bieten sich die Bike Festivals (nächsten Monat in Garmisch )oder die Fahrradmesse an.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Mudface (23. Juni 2004)

Ist zwar nicht mehr Specialized aber der Rest der Geschichte:

Die Jungs vom Velo (Stevens) will ich nicht vergessen. Leider war das ausgestellte F9 viel zu groß, wird sind ohne Probefahrt gegangen.

Den Zweirad Müller in Roth gibt es noch. Cube / Corratec / Scott. Zustände wie im Stadler, aber es sind Bikes in allen Größen vorhanden.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## xenius (24. Juni 2004)

Bevor du dir vom Rother Händler irgendein Teil aufschwätzen lässt: Geh' lieber zu Radsport Buchstaller nach Hilpoltstein, der hat nämlich neben Specialized noch Cannondale,Rotwild und RDR.
Und ganz nebenbei kennt sich der Chef dort sehr gut mit Mountainbikes,Rennrädern und Triathlonmaschinen aus     

Gruß
Xenius


----------



## smerles (24. Juni 2004)

xenius schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor du dir vom Rother Händler irgendein Teil aufschwätzen lässt: Geh' lieber zu Radsport Buchstaller nach Hilpoltstein, der hat nämlich neben Specialized noch Cannondale,Rotwild und RDR.
> Und ganz nebenbei kennt sich der Chef dort sehr gut mit Mountainbikes,Rennrädern und Triathlonmaschinen aus
> 
> Gruß
> Xenius



Dafür ist der Werkstattservice recht gut, kann aber auch sein weil ich bei denen auch mein Radl gekauft hab 
In Roth hat übrigens n neuer Laden aufgemacht, liegt direkt in der Münchner Straße schräg gegenüber von der Wunderbar... Keine Ahnung ob die was taugen, hab noch nich reingelinst.


----------



## Beelzebub (24. Juni 2004)

@clover: das ist ein ehemaliger mechaniker vom müller der das macht


----------



## kutas (25. Juni 2004)

Also ich find die fahrradkiste gut, aber extrem teuer.
Des downhill find ich net so toll.
Kennt ihr den duschl Radsport laden? Wenn nicht könnt ihr euch freuen. Da kommt man sich als kunde vor wie ein schwerverbrecher.

kennt ihr vielleicht nen laden der etwas unpopulärere räder wie z.b. sunn hat?

kutas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (26. Juni 2004)

kuckst du unter www.sunnbicycle.com

da gibt es ne händlerliste auch für deutschland. btw. sunn hat recht nette damen am telefon sitzen


----------



## kutas (26. Juni 2004)

thanks. welches gebiet sind nen die 91*** postleitzahlen?

kutas


----------



## smerles (26. Juni 2004)

@beelze - schonma drin gewesen? taugts?

@kutas - Mittelfranken  http://www.informatik.uni-stuttgart.de/menschen/ako/plz_brd.gif


----------



## Beelzebub (26. Juni 2004)

@clover: nein hab ich vom hörensagen. keine ahnung wie der ist.

@kutas: wenn du genau schaust findest du sogar nen händler mit 90 plz.


----------



## BergabHeizer (26. Juni 2004)

wenn du mal richtung neumarkt rauskommst kannst du da mal reinschaun ist echt gut der laden http://www.surfundsport.de/
Gruß
BgH


----------



## kutas (28. Juni 2004)

ich hab s mir nochmal anders überlegt. Ich interessiere mich jetzt mehr für ein wheeler. Wheeler digger dh um es genau zu nehmen.

Kennt ihr da n paar shops in der nähe?

kutas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ea3040 (28. Juni 2004)

das digger dh gibt es doch nur als frameset mit kurbeln innenlager hinterradnabe.

bestellen wird ihn dir jeder können der wheeler hat, also jeder fahrradladen, die vertreiben ja auch ritchey, funn knucklebone und solche sachen.


----------



## kutas (29. Juni 2004)

des passt jetzt vielleicht nicht so in den raum, aber wisst ihr vielleicht n bisschen drüber. Oder kennt n paar gute i-net seiten zu dem frame (rahmen)  .

kutas


----------



## Redman (7. Juli 2004)

xenius schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor du dir vom Rother Händler irgendein Teil aufschwätzen lässt: Geh' lieber zu Radsport Buchstaller nach Hilpoltstein, der hat nämlich neben Specialized noch Cannondale,Rotwild und RDR.
> Und ganz nebenbei kennt sich der Chef dort sehr gut mit Mountainbikes,Rennrädern und Triathlonmaschinen aus
> 
> Gruß
> Xenius




Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen! Einmal und niewieder Buchstaller! Führt zwar, wie gesagt, alle Top-Marken, aber das wars dann auch! An service, Freundlichkeit und kompetenz (der weiblichen Verkäufer) fehlts dem Laden
meiner Meinung nach! 
Ich persönlich kann den Muninger Rad-Sport Laden in Weißenburg empfehlen. Da wird Service und Freundlichkeit noch groß geschrieben. Außerdem lässt sich da auch über den Preis reden (im Gegensatz zum Buchstaller, is zumindest meine persönliche Erfahrung). Der Muninger führt übrigens auch Specialized und andere top-Marken!

Cu


----------



## anticamper (11. Juli 2004)

also in sachen specialized kann ich das adrenalin empfehlen. hab da schon 2 bikes gekauft und bin voll zu frieden. ich weiss nicht was mudface gemacht hat, aber es wird schon seine gründe geben warum ralf nicht "in fahrt" gekommen ist   
also mein fazit, adrenalin is ein cooler laden mit netten und kompetenten leuten    gruß anti


----------



## Mudface (13. Juli 2004)

@anticamper
Ich kann nur meinen Einzelfall beschreiben, der muß natürlich nicht allgemeingültig sein.  Es kann natürlich durchaus sein, daß jemand anders mehr auf der Wellenlänge vom Adrenalin liegt oder eine Votec/Steppenwolf sucht.  Jeder hat so seinen Lieblingsladen. 
Wenn ich eine richtig schlechte Meinung über den Laden hätte, wäre ich dort kaum aufgekreuzt.Von der Freundlichkeit her gibt es einen ganz klaren Unterschied zwischen Joe in der Fahrradkiste und Ralf im Adrenalin, was aber nicht heißen soll , daß das Knowhow und der Service im Adrenalin nicht stimmt. Hab dort zwei Bikes reparieren lassen und beides wurde ordentlich erledigt.
Wie geschrieben war das Bike für meine Freundin, ich hatte damit eigentlich wenig zu tun, hab Ihr nur alle Läden gezeigt, Kaufabsicht und Geld waren vorhanden, der Laden war leer. Letztendlich ist es auch nicht am Verkaufsgespräch gescheitert.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Bigribiker (13. Juli 2004)

hi ihr
....im endeffekt, kommts doch auch immer drauf an, in welcher laune man den verkäufer erwischt! auch wenns eigentlich nicht so sein sollte, sind auch manche verkäufer launischer als andere....als ich mal fahrradteile zu nicolai geschickt habe, hab ich mehrmals mit dem gleichen mitarbeiter telefoniert und der war eigentlich immer ganz freundlich aber eben auch mal ziemlich genervt, aber sagen wir einfach er hatte nen schlechten tag und da stehen wir ja drüber!!

MFG, der Freak


----------



## ttbitg (13. Juli 2004)

die punkte, die ich oben in bezug auf das adrenalin angesprochen habe, haben eigentlich nichts mit tagesstimmung zu tun. da geht es vor allem um mangelnde kompetenz und sorgfalt.

außerdem bin ich auch ein wenig intollerant bez. tagesstimmung wenn es um den kauf von einem über 2000 euro teuren fahrrad geht. das ist in meinen augen ein luxusprodukt und da erwarte ich definitiv eine bessere behandlung.

ciao
 mar.s.


----------



## showman (13. Juli 2004)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

jetzt geb ich halt auch mal meinen Senf dazu. 

Im Downhill hab ich bisher zwei Räder gekauft (99ger Scott Oktane und ein 03er Big Hit). Bei beiden bekam ich einigermaßen Prozente und kleine Änderungen in der Ausstattung waren umsonst (ander Reifen, Lenker). Beim Big Hit wurde die Junior T gegen eine Shiver gleich mit verrechnet. Auch die Testbikes (Big Hit, Stumpjumper, Epic) die ich bisher hatte wurden ohne Theater auf mich abgestimmt. Zum Thema Service kann ich auch nur gutes sagen. Beim Octane hats die Schwinge zerlegt. Es dauerte einen Anruf und 5 Minuten bis ich wußte das ich einen neuen Rahmen kriege weil die Schwinge nicht mer lieferbar war. Kleinigkeiten (die ich net selbst mache) werden meißt gleich erledigt. Bedient und beraten wurde ich immer freundlich und meine Kleine kriegt immer Bonbons und was zu trinken, was will man mehr. Sicher gibt es billigere Läden aber in meinem Fall hat sich das Downhill bewährt. 

Der neue Laden in Roth ist auch nicht schlecht. Marco ist freundlich und kennt sich aus. Hab da aber bisher nur Kleinigkeiten gekauft wenn ich zu faul war ins Downhill zu fahren.

Fahrrad Müller in Roth passt eigentlich auch wenn Mann/Frau weiß was Mann/Frau will ähnlich wie beim Stadler. Über den Service kann ich nix sagen, hab aber auch noch nix schlechtes gehört. Ist halt schon irgentwie so wie im Kaufhaus.

Adrenalin kenn ich net so gut aber die Typen kamen mir bei dem einen Mal wo ich drin war ein bisschen kühl vor. Naja, evtl. muß man sie besser kennen.

Zum Mlady sag ich jetzt mal nix weil   

Im Velo in Nbg. wurde ich zwar gut beraten als ich aber noch zu Manitou III Zeiten mal ein Steuerkopfgewinde nachschneiden lassen wollte wurde ich abgewimmelt. Vermutlich weil ich die Gabel woanders gekauft habe. Die hattens warscheinl. nicht nötig.

Letztendlich macht es auch einen Unterschied wie man den Leuten gegenübertritt. Sicher haben wir alle gute und schlechte Tage und an denen sollten wir halt dann keine bikes kaufen   und ich kanns auch verstehen das der ein oder andere mal die Gedult verliert wenn so Spezialisten ewig rumnerven und dann doch nix kaufen, vor allem wenn der Laden voll ist. 

Gruß Showman

PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten.


----------



## Mudface (22. Juli 2004)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Radsport Schertl am Fernsehturm gemacht?

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Beelzebub (22. Juli 2004)

würde eher sagen der schertl ist was für Rennradler.

wenns darum geht welcher shop gut ist,welcher nicht und warum und wieso?

kuckt mal da: Bikeshops in Nbg und Umgebung
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4760&highlight=h%E4ndler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chi71 (16. August 2004)

Ich sach nur:

 http://www.radsport-buchstaller.de 

sonst nix.....


----------



## BikeKauz (29. Oktober 2004)

Mudface schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Radsport Schertl am Fernsehturm gemacht?
> 
> Grüße, Mudface




.... der hat es offensichtlich auch nicht nötig.
Wollte mir (nur) eine Winterjacke zulegen. Es war Freitag vormittag. Keine Kundschaft im Laden.
Frage: "Haben Sie schon Winterjacken von Fa. ... bekommen?"
"Ja - heute ist ein Paket gekommen". Deutete dabei auf ein Paket, das 1 Meter eben ihm stand. "Habe ich aber noch nicht ausgepackt - mache das morgen". Aha, dachte ich mir. Wenn du heute  zu faul bist, in das Paket zu schauen, bin ich morgen  zu faul, nochmals zu kommen (übermorgen übrigens auch nicht). Besorge mir eben die Jacke woanders!!
Soviel zum Service in Deutschland.

Gruß 
Bikekauz


----------

